# Melbourne Winter 2012



## TimMc (May 26, 2012)

Hi all,

I'd like to propose the Melbourne Winter 2012:

*Date:* Jun 30, 2012
*Time:* 9am to 6pm
*Venue:* RMIT Spiritual Centre
*Events:* 2-5, oh + (6-7, bf, mgc, mmgc)
*Limit:* 40 competitors
*Web site:* http://www.speedcubing.com.au

Tim.


----------



## Dene (May 26, 2012)

I will hopefully be able to attend this one


----------



## cubecraze1 (May 26, 2012)

can I still register? Because is this date confirmed? If not then I'll register.


----------



## Alcuber (May 26, 2012)

Awesome! Hope I can go

Any chance of potensial events? If the comp runs smoothly that is. I was hoping for pyra but I'm not going to complain, I assume there will be ausnats later in the year anyway?

Edit: Likely I'll be going, unless something important happens on that day. Registered.


----------



## TimMc (May 26, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> can I still register? Because is this date confirmed? If not then I'll register.


 
The venue has been booked etc.

I've only just announced it to the WCA Board today. If for some reason the proposal is rejected then there's no point registering. I put a notice up on the web site so that interstate competitors don't book their flights yet (in case the competition isn't approved).

Tim.


----------



## TimMc (May 26, 2012)

Alcuber said:


> Awesome! Hope I can go
> 
> Any chance of potensial events? If the comp runs smoothly that is. I was hoping for pyra but I'm not going to complain, I assume there will be ausnats later in the year anyway?


 
Probably not pyra for this competition. If we're having 6x6 and 7x7 then there'll be some harsh cut-offs so that all the events fit into one day.

We still need to find a venue for AusNats this year (MC? )

Tim.


----------



## aronpm (May 26, 2012)

TimMc said:


> We still need to find a venue for AusNats this year (MC? )


 
no


----------



## ottozing (May 26, 2012)

im going 

maybe i wont fail at 2x2 this time (3rd times the charm )


----------



## andyzhangdayu (May 26, 2012)

I wish I can go and compete.


----------



## bryson azzopard (May 26, 2012)

cool my tickets are booked and im going


----------



## David Zemdegs (May 26, 2012)

We'll be in Lithuania :-(


----------



## cubecraze1 (May 26, 2012)

TimMc said:


> The venue has been booked etc.
> 
> I've only just announced it to the WCA Board today. If for some reason the proposal is rejected then there's no point registering. I put a notice up on the web site so that interstate competitors don't book their flights yet (in case the competition isn't approved).
> 
> Tim.


 I don't understand should i register or not?


----------



## megaminxwin (May 26, 2012)

I'll see if I can go, but I'm not completely sure if I'll be able to. We shall soon find out!


----------



## TimMc (May 26, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> I don't understand should i register or not?


 
You can register if you like. If the WCA Board don't approve the competition going forward then I'll simply delete all the registrations. If you don't have to book accommodation, make travel plans etc, then go for it. Otherwise I'd recommend waiting until it's officially announced.

Tim.


----------



## megaminxwin (May 26, 2012)

And it turns out I have a youth theatre thing that weekend, so I can't go, dangit.


----------



## kirtpro (May 27, 2012)

Gonna try be there, I have to get my big cube times down now lol.


----------



## TimMc (May 30, 2012)

Officially announced


----------



## NathanBB97 (Jun 6, 2012)

im coming! 
ive entered the 2x2, 3x3, oh and 4x4.
need to improve my oh and 4x4 tho


----------



## TimMc (Jun 8, 2012)

The limit of 40 competitors has been removed. We can support up to 100 

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 8, 2012)

NathanBB97 said:


> im coming! ive entered the 2x2, 3x3, oh and 4x4.need to improve my oh and 4x4 tho


"This post contains auto-links for your convenience." Wow, speedsolving is really doing this?Thanks for bumping this Tim, this competition escaped my attention. And is the mobile speedsolving being really buggy for anyone else?


----------



## NathanBB97 (Jun 8, 2012)

my mobile forum app (tapatalk) is working fine


----------



## Dene (Jun 8, 2012)

Boo 100 competitors. Yay smaller numbers ^_^


----------



## NathanBB97 (Jun 8, 2012)

i think its cool how its not so restrictive now and people dont have to worry about the limit of people

could someone please tell me the time limit for the 2x2, 3x3, oh, and 4x4?

cheers, nathan


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Dene said:


> Boo 100 competitors. Yay smaller numbers ^_^



Probably won't even reach 50



NathanBB97 said:


> could someone please tell me the time limit for the 2x2, 3x3, oh, and 4x4?
> 
> cheers, nathan



http://www.speedcubing.com.au/MelbourneWinter2012/register/

Look beside each event.


----------



## TimMc (Jun 17, 2012)

Schedule is up:
http://www.speedcubing.com.au/MelbourneWinter2012/schedule/

Tim.


----------



## ottozing (Jun 17, 2012)

3 rounds of 2x2 <3


----------



## RCTACameron (Jun 17, 2012)

TimMc said:


> Schedule is up:
> http://www.speedcubing.com.au/MelbourneWinter2012/schedule/
> 
> Tim.



Looks like a very good schedule, I'm going to have a busy day. 



ottozing said:


> 3 rounds of 2x2 <3



I literally shouted out "Yes!" when I saw this post.


----------



## ottozing (Jun 17, 2012)

did you get my pm tim?


----------



## TimMc (Jun 17, 2012)

ottozing said:


> did you get my pm tim?



Yeah, I just removed you from mmgc. I don't really read my PM's that often. I've disabled notifications from this web site. I usually respond fairly quickly via e-mail.

Tim.


----------



## PeteyKaralis (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey Tim, do you need help in providing cubes as prizes? I'd be happy to supply a few cubes, such as SS 4x4s, or wit twos  Let me know if you need anything


----------



## TimMc (Jun 18, 2012)

PeteyKaralis said:


> Hey Tim, do you need help in providing cubes as prizes? I'd be happy to supply a few cubes, such as SS 4x4s, or wit twos  Let me know if you need anything



Thanks Petey.

I have:

some new Rubik's bags for everyone
20 x Dayan Cubes for the top 3 of most events
gold, silver, bronzes medals for the top 3 of most events (will need to double check)

So we should have enough 

Tim.


----------



## PeteyKaralis (Jun 20, 2012)

TimMc said:


> Thanks Petey.
> 
> I have:
> 
> ...



Oh okay that's fine 
If you ever need anything though, don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## YddEd (Jun 22, 2012)

*Want to buy a cheap 3x3 at Melbourne Winter 2012*

(For my friend)


----------



## ottozing (Jun 22, 2012)

i can sell a type C for 5 bucks if you want.


----------



## YddEd (Jun 23, 2012)

ottozing said:


> i can sell a type C for 5 bucks if you want.


Are they quiet and easy to assemble once popped?


----------



## ottozing (Jun 23, 2012)

YddEd said:


> Are they quiet and easy to assemble once popped?



yes and yes


----------



## Florian (Jun 23, 2012)

Who is coming to a MeetUp on friday? I'm working 6-10 so i'll be in Melbourne Central anyway.


----------



## kirtpro (Jun 23, 2012)

Florian said:


> Who is coming to a MeetUp on friday? I'm working 6-10 so i'll be in Melbourne Central anyway.



Yea I'll go


----------



## KobaltKour (Jun 23, 2012)

I would have liked to have gone to my first competition but I'll be away during the holidays


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

I'll try to come if a lot of other people are going on the day before comp...


----------



## Dene (Jun 24, 2012)

How unfortunate, I cannot make it.


----------



## ottozing (Jun 24, 2012)

I was acctualy going to fly in on friday incase of a meetup of some sort, but unfortunately im flying in on saturday so i cannot make it.


----------



## YddEd (Jun 24, 2012)

ottozing said:


> I was acctualy going to fly in on friday incase of a meetup of some sort, but unfortunately im flying in on saturday so i cannot make it.


So you can't sell me that cube?


----------



## ottozing (Jun 24, 2012)

YddEd said:


> So you can't sell me that cube?
> Anyone able to let me and my >>mum<< live in their house? (Hotels too expensive..) One bed is fine...



cant i sell it to you at the comp?


----------



## YddEd (Jun 24, 2012)

ottozing said:


> cant i sell it to you at the comp?


I thought you said "but unfortunately im flying in on saturday so i cannot make it."


----------



## ottozing (Jun 24, 2012)

YddEd said:


> I thought you said "but unfortunately im flying in on saturday so i cannot make it."



i was refering to the meetup, not the actual comp you silly goose


----------



## YddEd (Jun 25, 2012)

Anyone got a Type C 2x2? That I can buy (Under $5 AUD pls) Anyone??? PLEASE


----------



## Alan Chang (Jun 27, 2012)

I can make it to a meetup on Friday. What time are you guys thinking of having it?


----------



## kirtpro (Jun 28, 2012)

Alan Chang said:


> I can make it to a meetup on Friday. What time are you guys thinking of having it?



Well, I'll be able to meetup at about 1:30


----------



## JHB (Jun 28, 2012)

Was hoping someone would be selling new MF8 4x4s on Saturday.....Andy perhaps?


----------



## NathanBB97 (Jun 28, 2012)

JHB said:


> Was hoping someone would be selling new MF8 4x4s on Saturday.....Andy perhaps?



i have a spare, modded* mf8 4x4.
im not sure if you would like it...
if you like, you can try it at the comp

*the modification i did was switching the internal edge pieces with lanlan ones and sanding the internal corners


----------



## kirtpro (Jun 29, 2012)

at syd airport, boarding soon. im gonna go melbourne central at about 1:30. whoever wants to show up can just come


----------



## Alan Chang (Jun 29, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> at syd airport, boarding soon. im gonna go melbourne central at about 1:30. whoever wants to show up can just come



Have a safe flight! I probably won't be at Melbourne Central until some time later, but hopefully I'll see you and some other people there!



TimMc said:


> I have:
> 
> some new Rubik's bags for everyone
> 20 x Dayan Cubes for the top 3 of most events
> gold, silver, bronzes medals for the top 3 of most events (will need to double check)



And now we have raffle prizes as well! In fact, one is sitting in my room. Hmm... I should take a picture with it right now.


----------



## kirtpro (Jun 29, 2012)

Alan Chang said:


> Have a safe flight! I probably won't be at Melbourne Central until some time later, but hopefully I'll see you and some other people there!


Thanks Alan
im at melbourne central now btw


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jun 29, 2012)

Good luck all for tomorrow!
Really wish I could make it.  Good luck anyway again


----------



## JHB (Jun 29, 2012)

NathanBB97 said:


> i have a spare, modded* mf8 4x4.
> im not sure if you would like it...
> if you like, you can try it at the comp
> 
> *the modification i did was switching the internal edge pieces with lanlan ones and sanding the internal corners



Yeah, I'd love to have a go at it and see what I think. Basically I hate the internal mechanisms of Sheng Shou / Maru type 4x4s, mainly because I hate putting them back together! Can you or anyone else suggest 4x4s that don't use these cores? For example, my Edison 4x4 is a pretty good mechanism and I love the MF8 ball core. Thanks all- see you tomorrow!


----------



## YddEd (Jun 29, 2012)

ottozing said:


> I was acctualy going to fly in on friday incase of a meetup of some sort, but unfortunately im flying in on saturday so i cannot make it.


Where from?



Alan Chang said:


> Have a safe flight! I probably won't be at Melbourne Central until some time later, but hopefully I'll see you and *some other people there!*


Too bad there was only you,Kirt,Hansen and Tim. >>Until I ate dinner and saw you guys.FIRST CUBERS I EVER SAW FACE TO FACE <<


----------



## Florian (Jun 29, 2012)

I was there too earlier


----------



## YddEd (Jun 29, 2012)

Florian said:


> I was there too earlier


Oh really? I went there at about 6:30PM

TIME TO GO!!


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 30, 2012)

Kirt got a 8.22 I think, mid-high 10 average.
I got an insanely easy 10.65. Triple X-cross, free pair, easy OLL and U-perm. That was ridiculous.

R' B2 U2 F2 R' B2 F2 L B2 L' B L' F' D L B D2 F' U2 B D

Triple X-cross: z2 y' B' U' R' F R D2 U' R2 f R' f'
Pair #4: U' R U' R'
OLL: y F U R U' R2 F' R U R U' R'
PLL: R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2

I messed up my 4th pair and I cancelled PLL into OLL, then thought I messed up and uncancelled, then redid it.
~sigh~


----------



## RCTACameron (Jun 30, 2012)

2x2: 2.5ish, 2.32, 2.25

So at least I beat my PB. Edit: If, in the finals, the last solve (2.84) was sub-1.80, it would've been 2.08 WR.

Also 12.00 3x3 avg and 19.77 OH single. Meh.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Both Tim and Cameron are insane.


----------



## ottozing (Jun 30, 2012)

well this was a great comp for me. sub 14 3x3 average, sub 55 4x4 average, sub 3.57 2x2 average (now in the top 100 for 2x2 average ), sub 4 6x6 average, and sub 22 oh average.

im finally happy with all of my official results .

EDIT: aww poo, to get top 100 now i need 3.46, hopefully i will still be their because of one of the other averages .


----------



## YddEd (Jul 1, 2012)

Anyone going to Melbourne Central?


----------



## Alan Chang (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone for coming yesterday and making the competition so much fun! I'm glad I got the chance to meet all you guys! (at this competition and at Sydney Autumn and at Melbourne Summer and at all the cube meetups.) Hopefully I'll be able to attend another Australian competition in the future!

Also, Luke has asked me to advertise his Melbourne Winter 2012 photo album. Have a look at the nice pictures! (They're not all up yet. I'm over at Luke's place right now and watching him work on the photos. Hmm... maybe if I stop distracting him, they'll be up more quickly, haha!)


----------



## TimMc (Jul 1, 2012)

*Live Results and Thanks *

Live* results are available here: http://live.cubing.net/MelbourneWinter2012/

Thank you to those who really helped out on the day, and in preparation beforehand. 

Tim.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 1, 2012)

No faz?


----------



## TimMc (Jul 1, 2012)

ottozing said:


> well this was a great comp for me



Your times have really improved since January! It's good to see "orange" numbers on your WCA profile. 

I just improved my 4x4 single/average and OH single by a second or two. But you've shaved off 5-15 seconds!

Tim.


----------



## TimMc (Jul 1, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> No faz?



Please read earlier in the thread... I think there was a reply about the competition date... holidays?

Tim.


----------



## kirtpro (Jul 1, 2012)

lol josh 3rd 3x3 first round
---
8.22 single, 10.14 avg
got 6 sub 10s


----------



## TimMc (Jul 1, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> lol josh 3rd 3x3 first round
> ---
> 8.22 single, 10.14 avg
> got 6 sub 10s



Thanks...


----------



## Alcuber (Jul 1, 2012)

Man I did so well in master magic, only 4 DNF's!

-2x2, reeeeeeally failed
-3x3 Ok, pretty good. Still no good singles
-OH, awesome. Somehow made cutoff and got a PB average lol. I never practise OH anyway though
-4x4 Decent
-Magic, lol

And I am unlucky judge :/


----------



## ottozing (Jul 1, 2012)

so it appears i got a 3.36 2x2 average in the first round 



Spoiler: w00t top 100



FARKIN OSSIM


----------



## Dene (Jul 1, 2012)

Alcuber said:


> Man I did so well in master magic, only 4 DNF's!
> 
> -2x2, reeeeeeally failed
> -3x3 Ok, pretty good. Still no good singles
> ...



Your improvement over the competitions has been pretty darn good. You've gotten way faster since I saw you last year.


----------



## Florian (Jul 1, 2012)

Why was Josh 3rd in 6x6 and not Luke?


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 1, 2012)

Florian said:


> Why was Josh 3rd in 6x6 and not Luke?



It does seem strange..

EDIT: maybe Luke's average was a DNF?


----------



## Alan Chang (Jul 1, 2012)

Yeah, I think that's the reason. When I was writing the certificates, I used the results from the Excel spreadsheet. But Excel probably sorted Luke's DNF average after the people who had no average. So Luke was placed at the end, and Josh ended up third on the list. (Sorry I didn't notice this.)


----------



## TimMc (Jul 1, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> Lol Tim why do you still create new threads when you could just post here ?



I posted in this "Melbourne Winter 2012" thread except I used "Go Advanced" and put a title on the post for your viewing pleasure...

Tim.


----------



## Dene (Jul 1, 2012)

*Ursilly*



rubiksarlen said:


> Lol Tim why do you still create new threads when you could just post here ?



What you on about foo'?


----------



## TimMc (Jul 1, 2012)

Florian said:


> Why was Josh 3rd in 6x6 and not Luke?



It was due to a mistake with sorting. I just sorted the results based on: Average, Best and Name. Luke made the cut-off in the first solve and had a DNF and then DNS for the second and third solves so the average was DNF. Other competitors didn't have an average because of the cut-off. So the sorting failed.

I've updated the spreadsheet and manually changed it so it should be correct in the WCA database.

I'll try to remember to watch for DNF averages... and semicolons...

Tim.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 1, 2012)

Just a small mistake I noticed: my 2nd solve of the 2x2 finals was 1.80, not 1.40. Still the best solve, so doesn't affect the average. The video of that average should be up soon.

Edit: 




This competition was a lot of fun, as was the dinner afterwards. I am very happy with my 3x3 results: 4th, *2nd* with 12.00 average, 4th. 10.40 and 10.69 3x3 singles, but no sub-10s. Also, I got a 1:00.58 4x4 single (my 2nd sub-1:01, but still no sub-1), a 19.77 OH single, and a 2:25 5x5 average. It's nice to break this many official PBs at a competition again.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 1, 2012)

First comp, really really fun.

2x2 was pretty good for me.
3x3 First round was insane, so happy, the second round pop DNF then choked to death.
4x4 lala didn't make cutoff..
OH had a 45.25 second solve but +2, didn't make cutoff..
Magic was stupid, should've done better

But overall I enjoyed meeting with other cubers and had a very nice day 




Cameron 2x2 WR Aus Nats 2012.


----------



## ottozing (Jul 1, 2012)

are you jarvis?


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 1, 2012)

ottozing said:


> are you jarvis?



Yep, I'm pretty sure your Jay 

I cheated.


----------



## Petezorzz (Jul 1, 2012)

First round:
2x2 - Meh
3x3 - 18,18,18,17,18 It was okay
4x4 - Beat the cut-off
5x5 - 2:07 single was good
OH - I didnt make the cut-off -.-

In the second round of 3x3, +2,+2,+2. Failed hard


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 1, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Cameron 2x2 WR Aus Nats 2012.



No pressure. 

You have said I will get the WR before, and I still haven't. It could happen at Nats, it could never happen. I guess it just depends on the scrambles, and how I am on the day. I'm just happy to have improved my PB, even if only by 0.02. At this rate, I'll get the 2x2 WR in the next 6 years!  (Unless someone else beats it first.)


----------



## Florian (Jul 1, 2012)

Jayden appeard out of nowhere


----------



## ottozing (Jul 1, 2012)

Florian said:


> Jayden appeard out of nowhere





Spoiler: how i feel right now












i was at melbourne summer 2012, but i sucked back then

EDIT: all the links for the pic were broken, had to change it like 9 times -______-


----------



## kirtpro (Jul 1, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> No pressure.
> 
> You have said I will get the WR before, and I still haven't. It could happen at Nats, it could never happen. I guess it just depends on the scrambles, and how I am on the day. I'm just happy to have improved my PB, even if only by 0.02. At this rate, I'll get the 2x2 WR in the next 6 years!  (Unless someone else beats it first.)



dignity


----------



## Florian (Jul 1, 2012)

ottozing said:


> i was at melbourne summer 2012, but i sucked back then



You improved so much.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 1, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> No pressure. You have said I will get the WR before, and I still haven't. It could happen at Nats, it could never happen. I guess it just depends on the scrambles, and how I am on the day. I'm just happy to have improved my PB, even if only by 0.02. At this rate, I'll get the 2x2 WR in the next 6 years!  (Unless someone else beats it first.)


Your judge looked pretty lucky.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 1, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> No pressure.



I know how you feel.

I choked pretty bad on the second round on 3x3.


----------



## TimMc (Jul 1, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> Just a small mistake I noticed: my 2nd solve of the 2x2 finals was 1.80, not 1.40.



Thanks Cameron. I've sent out an update.

The 8 has been written at -45 degrees and connects with the 0 so it looks like a 4 or a 9...

Tim.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 1, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> dignity



no



TimMc said:


> The 8 has been written at -45 degrees and connects with the 0 so it looks like a 4 or a 9...



I blame Tim Major.


----------



## Alcuber (Jul 1, 2012)

Dene said:


> Your improvement over the competitions has been pretty darn good. You've gotten way faster since I saw you last year.



Haha thanks Dene. Switching methods now so maybe faster improvment? 

Also, may or may not be right but I think my first 4x4 solve was 2:25.55 not 2:22.55. I am not entirely sure though, can't quite remember.


----------



## ottozing (Jul 1, 2012)

Alcuber said:


> Haha thanks Dene. Switching methods now so maybe faster improvment?
> 
> Also, may or may not be right but I think my first 4x4 solve was 2:25.55 not 2:22.55. I am not entirely sure though, can't quite remember.



what method are you switching to?


----------



## Alcuber (Jul 1, 2012)

ottozing said:


> what method are you switching to?



ZZ


----------



## kirtpro (Jul 1, 2012)

awww yeaa, its official


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 1, 2012)

nice


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 1, 2012)

A little depressing to notice my 3x3 average at Australian Nationals 2010 was faster than at Melbourne Winter 2012


----------



## TimMc (Jul 1, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> I blame Tim Major.



lol, I wasn't going to post the judge 

Tim.



Alcuber said:


> Also, may or may not be right but I think my first 4x4 solve was 2:25.55 not 2:22.55. I am not entirely sure though, can't quite remember.



That's ok. I just checked the score card and it has "2:22.55".

Tim.


----------



## Dene (Jul 1, 2012)

Alcuber said:


> Haha thanks Dene. Switching methods now so maybe faster improvment?



I wasn't watching too closely, but it looked like you were still doing LBL, rather than CE pairing? If so, I'd suggest learning that rather than worrying about ZZ.


----------



## andojay (Jul 1, 2012)

DYI

-Major has a gf

-I got into the second round of 3x3!!!!!!!!

- i'm joking Major 

-We got a few ideas for Nationals


andrea


----------



## Dene (Jul 2, 2012)

He totes has a gf. Just have to figure out who


----------



## Alcuber (Jul 2, 2012)

TimMc said:


> That's ok. I just checked the score card and it has "2:22.55".
> 
> Tim.



Hmm, Ok then



Dene said:


> I wasn't watching too closely, but it looked like you were still doing LBL, rather than CE pairing? If so, I'd suggest learning that rather than worrying about ZZ.



Yeah, it's like keyhole LBL thing. I hate the method 

You're right, I do need to work on pairing, especially since I will need it for ZZ anyway. I guess that would be more important for working on rather than something like EoLine for now.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 2, 2012)

Go Timmy Go 

What are the ideas for nats?


----------



## YddEd (Jul 2, 2012)

andojay said:


> DYI
> 
> -Major has a gf
> 
> ...


My first competition and I got into the second round lol.



theZcuber said:


> No faz?


He didn't compete.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 2, 2012)

YddEd said:


> My first competition and I got into the second round lol.



It's not about judging your ability by comparing yourself to others but about self accomplishment and personal achievements.

Btw, did you compete in the Melb winter comp.

Just so you know I also made it into the second round at my first comp.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 2, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> It's not about judging your ability by comparing yourself to others but about self accomplishment and personal achievements.
> 
> *Btw, did you compete in the Melb winter comp.*
> 
> Just so you know I also made it into the second round at my first comp.


Yes, that was my first one. What was your avg? (First comp)


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 2, 2012)

17.73 first round

21.xx second round. 1st solve was a classic zhanchi explosion and DNF, then choked the rest

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iehifFM32Fo&feature=plcp

Whats your name btw?

EDIT: Are you the little kid that won 2 prizes from the raffle?


----------



## ottozing (Jul 2, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> 17.73 first round
> 
> 21.xx second round. 1st solve was a classic zhanchi explosion and DNF, then choked the rest
> 
> ...



yeah thats him.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 2, 2012)

ottozing said:


> yeah thats him.



Ah, okay, lots of time and lots to learn. Lucky.


----------



## ottozing (Jul 2, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Ah, okay, lots of time and lots to learn. Lucky.



?????????????


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 2, 2012)

ottozing said:


> ?????????????



He has a heap load of time to cube as we have work and assignments and stuff.


----------



## ottozing (Jul 2, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> He has a heap load of time to cube as we have work and assignments and stuff.



oh, yeah, lol i wish i was 8 again.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 2, 2012)

YddEd said:


> and does taking the washers out kinda break the cube? cause i did it to my zhanchi and its really smooth and fast.



I just keep one washer for each screw, if there is 2, I usually take them out.

I have no idea if your cube will explode or not without the washers, they're there for a reason, lol



YddEd said:


> Funny thing is I lost a guhong's washer and I got two washers from the zhanchi lol.



You don't really need 2 washers for the Zhanchi..



YddEd said:


> Yeah.Funny though.
> 
> 
> Wow I just found out that the no washer thing grinds down the core...
> Then I found out that having the washer there makes the cube slow down...



I think it's to give the springs something to rub against if you think about it logically and lubing helps a lot to reduce friction.



YddEd said:


> Yeah I'm just putting the washers back in. I've put 4 in and lubed the screw before putting it in and the Zhanchi is AMAZING.



All Zhanchis are amazing.



YddEd said:


> ........ More like 10.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also does the White/Black plastic actually effect the turning?



YddEd said:


> I think stickerless dayans feel somewhat smoother than the ones with black plastic due to different material substance stuff.


and does taking the washers out kinda break the cube? cause i did it to my zhanchi and its really smooth and fast.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 2, 2012)

ottozing said:


> oh, yeah, lol i wish i was 8 again.


........ More like 10.



god of rubic 2 said:


> 17.73 first round
> 
> 21.xx second round. 1st solve was a classic zhanchi explosion and DNF, then choked the rest
> 
> ...




I did not want the belt  (Of course) I wanted the timerrr. So I gave my belt to a friend  Sounds like Hansen that recorded it.



god of rubic 2 said:


> Somethinggg....



Ive only been practicing for 2 months..



god of rubic 2 said:


> 17.73 first round
> 
> 21.xx second round. 1st solve was a classic zhanchi explosion and DNF, then choked the rest
> 
> ...



Still 5 years extra practise.

Yes it was Hansen's annoying voice and horrid filming.



god of rubic 2 said:


> Also does the White/Black plastic actually effect the turning?



I think stickerless dayans feel somewhat smoother than the ones with black plastic due to different material substance stuff.



god of rubic 2 said:


> I just keep one washer for each screw, if there is 2, I usually take them out.
> 
> I have no idea if your cube will explode or not without the washers, they're there for a reason, lol


Funny thing is I lost a guhong's washer and I got two washers from the zhanchi lol.



god of rubic 2 said:


> You don't really need 2 washers for the Zhanchi..


Yeah.Funny though. 


Wow I just found out that the no washer thing grinds down the core...
Then I found out that having the washer there makes the cube slow down...



god of rubic 2 said:


> I think it's to give the springs something to rub against if you think about it logically and lubing helps a lot to reduce friction.



Yeah I'm just putting the washers back in. I've put 4 in and lubed the screw before putting it in and the Zhanchi is AMAZING.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 3, 2012)

Andrea, need I bring up a certain German? Hmm?


----------

